# [MSSQL] Werte von einer Tabelle in eine andere (mit bestehenden Daten)



## rrobbyy (14. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch und finde auch kein Exsample.

Ich habe
Tabelle ARTNUMMER in der alternative Artikelnummern (Spalte NUMMER) zeilengespeichert werden.
Tabelle ARTLIEF beinhaltet die original Artikelnummer des Lieferanten (Spalte BESTELLNR)

ich möchte jetzt die Daten (BESTELLNR) in der ARTLIEF mit den Daten aus der Tabelle ARTNUMMER Spalte NUMMER ersetzen.

jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Update aufsetzen muss? Verbunden sind die beiden Tabellen über die Spalte ARTIKEL (in beiden vorhanden)

Danke im Voraus


----------



## raiguen (21. Mai 2013)

Jo, im dem Du bspw. nach 'UPDATE FROM MSSQL' suchst (in einer Deiner bevorzugten Suchmaschinen) :
UPDATE from SELECT using SQL Server - Stack Overflow
update table from another table - Dev Shed
how to update records with data from another table - MS SQL 2000 ......

anderes Suchwort: 'CROSSTABLE UPDATE MSSQL' :
http://samuelhaddad.com/2013/01/07/mysql-cross-table-update/


----------

